# Οι μετοχές...



## nickel (Oct 6, 2008)

...πέφτουν. Ψέματα. Δεν θα γράψω για το χρηματιστήριο.

Έπεσα πάνω σ’ ένα *_κυβερνόν κόμμα_ και, κάνοντας μια στατιστική (108 σωστά προς 3,4 λάθος – πάλι καλά), είδα και σ’ ένα μπλογκ (http://orthografia.blogspot.com — φαίνεται να έχει το όνομα, αλλά όχι τη χάρη. Ούτε τον Χάρη) τα εξής: Λόγω μιας αδικαιολόγητης έλλειψης στο λεξικό του Microsoft Office, έχει σχεδόν επικρατήσει ο τύπος της μετοχής ενεστώτα της ενεργητικής φωνής του ρήματος "κυβερνώ" να γράφεται με -ω- (το κυβερνών κόμμα) αντί για το ορθό -ο- (το κυβερνόν κόμμα).
Αν αυτά είναι ορθογραφία, εγώ είμαι ο Πύρρος Δήμας.

Γιά να πιάσουμε σιγά-σιγά τις μετοχές, λοιπόν. Αντιγράφω από το ΛΚΝ:
*-ων -ουσα -ον* : κατάληξη λόγιας μετοχής του ενεργητικού ενεστώτα ρημάτων της πρώτης συζυγίας με επιθετική λειτουργία ή σε ουσιαστικοποιημένη χρήση: 1. σε στερεότυπη χρήση (εκφράσεις, φράσεις, επιστημονικό λεξιλόγιο κτλ.): _Θεού θέλοντος και καιρού επιτρέποντος. H λανθάνουσα γλώσσα λέει την αλήθεια. Ο ενάγων. Εκ των ενόντων. Επί του παρόντος. Προς το παρόν. Υπέρ το δέον._ 2. με αυξανόμενη συχνότητα ιδιαίτερα στο γραπτό λόγο προκειμένου να καλύψει την απουσία κλιτού τύπου μετοχής του ενεργητικού ενεστώτα: _εξέχων εξέχουσα εξέχον, τρέχων τρέχουσα τρέχον, σημαίνων σημαίνουσα σημαίνον, πρωτεύων πρωτεύουσα πρωτεύον, υπάρχων υπάρχουσα υπάρχον, λανθάνων λανθάνουσα λανθάνον_. 3. (ειρ.) σε ευκαιριακούς σχηματισμούς ακόμη και –ή κυρίως– στις περιπτώσεις που το ρήμα δεν επιδέχεται λόγιες καταλήξεις: _Ο παίζων ζάρια. Ένα πλοίο ταξιδεύον_.​ Προσθέτω: Στην κεφαλή θα έπρεπε να έχουμε και *–ών, -ούσα, -όν*, μια και περιλαμβάνονται εδώ τα: _απών, παρών, ανιών, κατιών, προϊών_ (π.χ. _προϊόντος του χρόνου_). Ωστόσο: _έδωσε το «παρών»_ (και όχι «έδωσε το παρόν»).
Πρόσθετα παραδείγματα με το ύπουλο ουδέτερο γένος:
_το αλαλάζον πλήθος, το ισχύον καθεστώς, το αναβράζον δισκίο, το επείγον του πράγματος, με το αρμόζον ύφος, το πλεονάζον προσωπικό, το σημαίνον και το σημαινόμενο, το μέλλον_ («περιττό» θα πείτε – δείτε όμως 2.300 «το *μέλλων»!), το τρέχον έτος (9.630 «το *τρέχων»!).
Ας μην μπερδεύουμε αυτές τις μετοχές με τα επίθετα σε –ων, –ων, –ον (π.χ. ο μείζων, η μείζων, το μείζον) με αποτέλεσμα τέρατα όπως «η *τρέχων» και «η *μείζουσα»!

*-ών -ούσα -ούν* : κατάληξη λόγιας μετοχής του ενεργητικού ενεστώτα ρημάτων της β' συζυγίας, β' τάξης· κυρίως σε στερεότυπη χρήση (εκφράσεις, φράσεις, επιστημονικό λεξιλόγιο κτλ.) με επιθετική λειτουργία ή σε θέση ουσιαστικού: 1. _Βαρυπενθούσα χήρα. Μετανοούσα Μαγδαληνή. Συγκοινωνούντα δοχεία. Διοικούσα επιτροπή. Οι αντιφρονούντες / οι αναξιοπαθούντες / οι δεινοπαθούντες_. 2. _Ο αιτών. Κροτούν αέριο_.​ Εδώ έχουμε ύπουλα ουδέτερα σε –ούν και κάποιοι θα πουν ότι δεν είναι λάθος να πούμε σήμερα «το *αιτών μέλος» αντί για «το αιτούν μέλος». Πρέπει να θυμόμαστε και την κλίση των αρσενικών (_τον ομιλούντα κινηματογράφο_) και τα περίεργα θηλυκά (_οι επικρατούσες συνθήκες_).

*-ών -ώσα -ών* : κατάληξη λόγιας μετοχής του ενεργητικού ενεστώτα ρημάτων της β' συζυγίας, α' τάξης· κυρίως σε στερεότυπη χρήση (εκφράσεις, φράσεις, επιστημονικό λεξιλόγιο κτλ.) με επιθετική λειτουργία ή σε θέση ουσιαστικού: _H κυβερνώσα παράταξη. Το κυβερνών κόμμα. Αποχρών λόγος. Οι κυβερνώντες_.​ Να προσθέσω: _η ζώσα (γλώσσα, παράδοση), τα ζώντα ζώα, αποχρώσες ενδείξεις, η μαθητιώσα και η φοιτητιώσα νεολαία, η συνιστώσα και η συνισταμένη_.

Στις παραπάνω κατηγορίες των μετοχών του ενεργητικού ενεστώτα να προσθέσω και τις μετοχές του ενεργητικού αορίστου β΄ σε *–ών, -ούσα, -όν*:
_ο εκλιπών, οι διαφυγόντες φόροι, ο λαβών/η λαβούσα, το εκπεσόν τάγμα των αγγέλων, οι επιλαχόντες και οι επιλαχούσες, ο ευρών τα ευρώ._

Φυσικά: _το παρελθόν_. Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πώς ένας γράφει «Όταν το *παρελθών συναντάει το μέλλον» κι ένας άλλος «...εμπεριέχουν το παρελθόν, το *παρών και το *μέλλων».

Και προσοχή στο «*τυχών*». Άλλο η μετοχή (_πάει με τον πρώτο τυχόντα, δεν είναι ο πρώτος τυχών, μια τυχούσα ευθεία_) και άλλο το επίρρημα σε θέση επιθέτου (_έλεγχος για τυχόν παραλείψεις_).

Αυτά για τώρα. Με κούρασε τόση καθαρεύουσα. Αυτό το κυβερνών κόμμα, όλο μπελάδες μάς δημιουργεί.


----------



## daeman (Aug 29, 2009)

*μετοχές*

Όχι εταιρικές/χρηματιστηριακές, αλλά ενεργητικές μετοχές που δεν μας ξενίζουν, που "δεν κυκλοφορούν σαν μακιγιαρισμένα ζόμπι".
Με αφορμή εκείνη τη δημοσίευση:


nickel said:


> Βλέπεις όμως που η ενεργητική μετοχή σε σπρώχνει αμέσως σε ουσιαστικά της καθαρεύουσας (πράγμα που δεν θα έκανε μια παθητική μετοχή, βλέπε _χαροκαμένη μάνα_) και, σαν να μην έφτανε το _ανθίζον_, να παρέα του το _τέιον_ (μετοχή ουδέτερου γένους κι αυτό το σε -ον;). Μισές δουλειές. Μπορείς να πεις τον (καθιερωμένο) _λήγοντα_ και τον _λιγωμένο_, αλλά όχι τον... _λιγώνοντα_ (άσε πια τη _λιγώνουσα σοκολάτα_). Πάει, ψόφησε η ενεργητική μετοχή· σαν μακιγιαρισμένο ζόμπι δεν αξίζει να την κυκλοφορείς.


 
Με προτίμηση στις μετοχές "ελευθέρας βοσκής" που στέκονται αυτόνομα, όπως ο _λήγων/λήγοντας_ παραπάνω, αλλά και τις "μαντρωμένες" σε στερεότυπες φράσεις, όπως _το θέμα θεωρείται λήξαν._
Αναζητούμε μετοχές που δεν είναι ζόμπι, αυτές που "ζουν ανάμεσά μας" ή έστω πνέουν τα λοίσθια (άγνωστο για πόσο ακόμη). 

Πυροβολείτε ελεύθερα, με σκέτη αναφορά της μετοχής ή, ακόμη καλύτερα, με συγκεκριμένα παραδείγματα χρήσης.

@tsioutsiou: Για τα απαρέμφατα, το μπαλάκι σε σένα.


----------



## daeman (Aug 29, 2009)

Σεφτές με το _*αναβράζον χάπι* _
_(_ή_ δισκίο,_ να το καθαρευουσιάνικο ουσιαστικό που λέει ο Νίκελ από πάνω;)), που όλοι έχουμε πάρει κατά καιρούς και πιστεύω ότι, λόγω διαδεδομένης χρήσης, δεν ξενίζει κανέναν.


----------



## anef (Aug 29, 2009)

Έψαχνα πριν λίγες μέρες πώς να πω τον asylum seeker. Κάποιος user7 σε ένα άλλο φόρουμ μιλούσε για τον _αιτητή ασύλου_. Είδα όμως ότι στο γκουγκλ έχει περισσότερες εμφανίσεις ο _αιτών άσυλο_. Ο _αιτών _γενικά κυκλοφορεί έτσι κι αλλιώς πολύ (και στο τέλος εγγράφων για υπογραφή και σε νομικά ή θεσμικά κείμενα). Ωστόσο, εμένα με ξένισε όταν έπρεπε να μεταφράσω π.χ. κάτι σαν He was an asylum seeker _Ήταν αιτών άσυλο_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 29, 2009)

anef said:


> ...Ωστόσο, εμένα με ξένισε όταν έπρεπε να μεταφράσω π.χ. κάτι σαν He was an asylum seeker _Ήταν αιτών άσυλο_.



Ενώ αν ήταν «αιτών ασύλου» κάπου κάτι ανάλογο θα είχες ακούσει... Αλλά γι' αυτό λένε ότι δεν πάνε μόνες τους οι άτιμες, σέρνουν μαζί και γενικές, και ασυνήθιστα ουσιαστικά...

Ένα γρήγορο ψάξιμο σε προηγούμενες συζητήσεις για μετοχές (μόνο φετινά θέματα, του 2009, μόνο στο Modern Greek language queries):

Ο πωλών, η πωλούσα, το...;
Μόνο το "παρών" δίνουμε. Το παρόν αποκλείεται να το δώσουμε...
εναπομείναν


----------



## nickel (Aug 29, 2009)

Έκανα τη συγχώνευση με ομότιτλο νήμα το οποίο ήδη υπήρχε (αν και, ομολογώ, το είχα ξεχάσει κι εγώ). Θα ακολουθήσουν νεότερα ευρήματα.

Προς το παρόν, ένα μόνο: *η ερωτώσα*, παρακαλώ.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 29, 2009)

daeman said:


> @tsioutsiou: Για τα απαρέμφατα, το μπαλάκι σε σένα.


Πείτε τα εσείς, καλύτερα, που έχετε λέγειν. Τρελός είμαι να μπλέξω στα δύσκολα με τις κλίσεις;


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 30, 2009)

Τα βιοδιασπώμενα (απορρυπαντικά κλπ.) μάς κάνουν;

Προσθήκη: Το απαστράπτον (χαμόγελο κλπ.) Βέβαια, στα ευρήματα θα δείτε και ένα "απαστράπτον αστέρας", πού αλλού; Στο in.gr, φυσικά.


----------



## SBE (Aug 30, 2009)

Και μια που πιάσαμε χημεία στα απαρέμφατα (εν τω γεννάσθαι), να προσθέσω το κροτούν αέριο, μίγμα οξυγόνου και υδρογόνου αναφλέξιμο.


----------



## Costas (Aug 31, 2009)

nickel said:


> *-ών -ούσα -ούν* : (...) Εδώ έχουμε ύπουλα ουδέτερα σε –ούν και κάποιοι θα πουν ότι δεν είναι λάθος να πούμε σήμερα «το *αιτών μέλος» αντί για «το αιτούν μέλος».


Αντίστροφα, υπάρχει ο αναλογούν φόρος (υποψιάζομαι μάλιστα και γενική: του αναλογούν φόρου...). Και το δραστικό φάρμακό του, ο "φόρος που αναλογεί".


----------



## daeman (Aug 31, 2009)

Costas said:


> Αντίστροφα, υπάρχει ο αναλογούν φόρος (υποψιάζομαι μάλιστα και γενική: του αναλογούν φόρου...). Και το δραστικό φάρμακό του, ο "φόρος που αναλογεί".


 
Δυστυχώς, ίσως το μόνο δραστικό (νόμιμο) φάρμακο _αποφεύγον_ δια παντός τους _αναλογούντες_ φόρους, που συνεχώς βαίνουν _αυξανόμενοι_ υπέρ πίστεως και πατρίδος (πίστεως ημών των, καίτοι πολλάκις _πλανηθέντων, _ευπίστων ακόμη στους κάθε είδους και απόχρωσης _κατασπαράζοντές_ την πατρίδα καρχαρίες), είναι η οδός των _ξενιτεμένων_, των _μετοικούντων_ σε νησάκια του Ειρηνικού, κατά προτίμηση. Μόνο που εκεί έχει πραγματικούς καρχαρίες. Αλλά τουλάχιστον εκείνοι φαίνονται ολοκάθαρα και, ό,τι κι αν λένε οι βιολόγοι, κάποτε χορταίνουν! 
Τι έκτρωμα έγραψα ο άτιμος· για Modern Greek δεν περνάει με τίποτα!

Μια "δική" σου μετοχή, Κώστα: οι _παραμένοντες._
Κι άλλη μια με διαδεδομένη χρήση: _ο υποτιθέμενος._


----------



## nickel (Aug 31, 2009)

Μετοχή του Κώστα είναι ο «φεύγων»...

Να σας επαναφέρω στο πρόβλημα: προβληματικές μετοχές (παλιές μετοχές σε θέση επιθέτου) είναι οι ενεργητικές: ο αναιρών, ο αμαρτήσας, η πληγείσα. Οι παθητικές μια χαρά λειτουργούν.


----------



## psifio (Aug 31, 2009)

Εφημερεύων γιατρός, εφημερεύον νοσοκομείο, διανυκτερεύον φαρμακείο, όλα συνήθως στον πληθυντικό.


----------



## daeman (Aug 31, 2009)

nickel said:


> Μετοχή του Κώστα είναι ο «φεύγων»...
> 
> Να σας επαναφέρω στο πρόβλημα: προβληματικές μετοχές (παλιές μετοχές σε θέση επιθέτου) είναι οι ενεργητικές: ο αναιρών, ο αμαρτήσας, η πληγείσα. Οι παθητικές μια χαρά λειτουργούν.


 
Ο φεύγων και επανερχόμενος, όμως...

Δίκιο έχεις για τις ενεργητικές. Αλλά υπάρχουν και κάμποσες παθητικές που δεν στέκουν πια. Αυτές να μην τις καρφώσουμε; Και συγγνώμη για την έλλειψη παραδειγμάτων και την ενδεχόμενη βουβαμάρα μου στη συνέχεια, αλλά σήμερα πήζω πάλι, και αύριο και μεθαύριο...


----------



## Philip (Aug 31, 2009)

nickel said:


> Μετοχή του Κώστα είναι ο «φεύγων»...
> 
> οι ενεργητικές: ο αναιρών, ο αμαρτήσας, η πληγείσα. Οι παθητικές μια χαρά λειτουργούν.



Δεν είναι παθητική το πληγείς -είσα -έν ;


----------



## nickel (Aug 31, 2009)

Philip said:


> Δεν είναι παθητική το πληγείς -είσα -έν ;



Επαναδιατύπωση: 

Προβληματικές μετοχές (παλιές μετοχές σε θέση επιθέτου) είναι οι ενεργητικές ενεστώτα και αορίστου (_ο αναιρών, ο αμαρτήσας_) και του αορίστου της μεσοπαθητικής (_η πληγείσα_) ενώ οι μετοχές του ενεστώτα και του παρακειμένου της μεσοπαθητικής (_σκεπτόμενος, εσκεμμένος_) μια χαρά λειτουργούν.


Μια χαρά λειτουργούν και τα ελληνικά Θεσσαλονίκης.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 31, 2009)

Ο σεινάμενος, ο κουνάμενος και ο σερνάμενος μπορούν να αναφερθούν εδώ;


----------



## Zazula (Aug 31, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Ο σεινάμενος, ο κουνάμενος και ο σερνάμενος μπορούν να αναφερθούν εδώ;


Να τος κι ο λεγάμενος!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 31, 2009)

Και φυσικά, οι προλαλήσαντες δεν είναι πελαγοδρομούντες.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 31, 2009)

Μάλλον καλπάζοντες. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 31, 2009)

Οπότε ίσως είναι και αλαλάζοντες (αλλά και μερικοί αλλαλάζοντες) και οχλαγωγούντες...


----------



## Zazula (Aug 31, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Οπότε ίσως είναι και αλαλάζοντες...


:)........


nickel said:


> Πρόσθετα παραδείγματα με το ύπουλο ουδέτερο γένος: _το αλαλάζον πλήθος_...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 31, 2009)

_Η αναζήτηση - site:www.lexilogia.gr αλαλάζοντες - δε βρήκε κάποιο έγγραφο._
γγγγμφφφχχχχ  :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 31, 2009)

Και εμπνευσμένα από εκείνο το νήμα:
Νεωτερίζων (αλλά και λίγα νεοτερίζοντα) αφού έχουμε επαμφοτερίζοντα φαινόμενα.
Επίσης από το νέος, και ο νεάζων.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 31, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Επίσης από το νέος, και ο νεάζων.


Και το φιλοσοφικό ερώτημα: Είναι ο γηράσκων αεί διδασκόμενος; Και, αν όχι, είναι τουλάχιστον μετανοών;


----------



## Zazula (Aug 31, 2009)

Α, με αφορμή το *_κυβερνόν_ αντί του ορθού _(το) κυβερνών_, θυμήθηκα κι έναν όρο όπου είχα υπογραμμίσει ότι το λάθος (στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση το *_επιδρόν_) έχει παρεισφρήσει και σε επίσημα κείμενα: influence quantity = επιδρών μέγεθος.


----------



## daeman (Sep 1, 2009)

Ο κομπάζων είναι εντελώς των μπάζων; 311 ευρήματα
Γιατί ο κομπορρημονών είναι πλέον λέξη αλλωνών! 10 ευρήματα


----------



## Costas (Sep 1, 2009)

Υπάρχουν και τα διασταυρούμενα πυρά, που κανείς δεν τα λέει διασταυρωνόμενα. Καθώς και τα αλληλοσυμπληρούμενα... κάτι. Το ίδιο κι αυτά.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 1, 2009)

Οι έχοντες και οι κατέχοντες σας συμβουλεύουν: ο νοών νοείτω.



nickel said:


> Οι μετοχές του παρακειμένου της μεσοπαθητικής (_εσκεμμένος_) μια χαρά λειτουργούν.


Αυτό το είπες επειδή το πιστεύεις ειλικρινά, ή μήπως για να μην πλατειάσουμε σε τούτο το νήμα; Διότι τότε μοναχά 'γώ είμαι που κοιτάω καθεμιά τους στο λεξικό για να σιγουρευτώ αν είναι με ένα ή με δύο Μ;  Στα τοπ, φυσικά, ο _καμένος_! Κι εκείνο το _ανειλημμένος_ το αντιμετωπίζω με μένος (το κοιτάζω δύο φορές στο λεξικό, διότι μέχρι να το κλείσω έχω ήδη ξεχάσει το πώς γράφεται)! Κι άντε πες εγώ δεν ζορίζομαι πολύ με τους αναδιπλασιασμούς και τις εσωτερικές αυξήσεις, άλλοι όμως βλέπω ότι περνάνε δύσκολες ώρες...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 1, 2009)

Εορτάζοντες και εορτάζουσες μάλλον δεν έχουμε σήμερα...


----------



## daeman (Sep 2, 2009)

Φωνή λαού βοώντος εν τη ερήμω, οι έχοντες και κατέχοντες ώτα ακούειν ακουέτωσαν.

ελπίζω να μην έκανα λάθος στον πληθυντικό της προστακτικής· πάνε ποοοολλά χρόνια τώρα...


----------



## nickel (Sep 3, 2009)

Να πούμε, για πολλοστή φορά, ότι με το «μετοχές» στον τίτλο εννοούμε τις μετοχές της αρχαίας που χρησιμοποιούνται ακόμα με τη μορφή ρηματικών επιθέτων (και μερικές φορές σαν ουσιαστικά).

Στη νέα σχολική γραμματική (Γραμματική της Νέας Ελληνικής Γλώσσας, σελ. 96 & 99) γράφει:

Πολύ σπάνια χρησιμοποιούνται, σε πολύ τυπικό ύφος, κατά κανόνα σε κείμενα θεολογικού περιεχομένου αλλά και στον δημοσιογραφικό λόγο, ορισμένοι τύποι μετοχών που προέρχονται από την Καθαρεύουσα και κλίνονται σύμφωνα με τα αντίστοιχα επίθετα της αρχαίας ελληνικής. Τέτοιοι τύποι παρουσιάζονται:

Στη μετοχή του ενεστώτα ενεργητικής φωνής σε _-ων, -ουσα, -ον_ (π.χ. _ελπίζων_) ή σε -_ών, -ούσα, -όν / -ούν_ (π.χ. _αναιρών_).
Στη μετοχή του αορίστου της ενεργητικής φωνής σε _-ας, -ασα, -αν_, π.χ. _αμαρτήσας, ποθήσας_ κ.ά.
Στη μετοχή του αορίστου της παθητικής φωνής σε _-είς, -είσα, -έν_, π.χ. _υποσχεθείς, δανεισθείς_ κ.ά.
[...]
Στη νέα ελληνική σπάνια χρησιμοποιούνται μετοχές που προέρχονται από την Καθαρεύουσα. Οι μετοχές αυτές χρησιμοποιούνται σε τυπικό ύφος και συχνά στον δημοσιογραφικό λόγο. Παρατηρήστε τα παρακάτω αποσπάσματα από διάφορα κειμενικά είδη.


Από δημοσιογραφικό γραπτό λόγο. 
_Οι καταδικασθέντες σε ισόβια δεσμά έκαναν έφεση κατά της απόφασης._
Από βιογραφικό. 
_Ο ποιητής Ο. Ελύτης, γεννηθείς το 1911, έλαβε βραβείο Νόμπελ το 1979._
Από οδηγίες σε προφορικό λόγο. 
_Παρακαλούνται οι ανήκοντες στις ομάδες αλληλοβοηθείας να συγκεντρωθούν στο κέντρο της αίθουσας. || Οι αποφοιτήσαντες φοιτητές να παραδώσουν τις φοιτητικές τους ταυτότητες._
Από δημοσιογραφικό προφορικό λόγο. 
_Οι επιζήσαντες από το αεροπορικό δυστύχημα που συνέβη χθες το πρωί είναι μόνον οκτώ. || Οι διασωθέντες του ναυαγίου στον Ατλαντικό Ωκεανό αναχώρησαν._
Από λόγο δημόσιας διοίκησης. 
_Οι διατελέσαντες στο παρελθόν υπουργοί Παιδείας συνήθιζαν να στέλνουν χαιρετισμούς στους μαθητές και τις μαθήτριες κατά την έναρξη της σχολικής χρονιάς. || Οι προσληφθέντες εφέτος δασολόγοι υπερβαίνουν τους εκατό._

Στο ΛΣΓ (σελ. 1232) γράφει: «…έχουν επιβιώσει στη Νέα Ελληνική κάποιες μετοχές από τη γλωσσική μας παράδοση, οι οποίες εμφανίζουν ιδιαίτερη κλίση (τρέχων Μ1, απών Μ2, δηλών Μ3, κυβερνών Μ4, λήξας Μ5, πληγείς Μ8)».

Στο ΛΚΝ, πάλι, έχουμε τα εξής κλιτικά πρότυπα:
*E12: τρέχων, τρέχουσα, τρέχον
E12α: ανιών, ανιούσα, ανιόν
E12β: συμπαθών, συμπαθούσα, συμπαθούν
E12γ: διασωθείς, διασωθείσα, διασωθέν
E12δ: λήξας, λήξασα, λήξαν
E12στ: δρων, δρώσα, δρων*


----------



## nickel (Sep 3, 2009)

Μάζεψα λοιπόν από το ΛΚΝ για καθένα από τα παραπάνω κλιτικά πρότυπα τις μετοχές και τις αντιγράφω μαζί με παραδείγματα:

*E12:*
*τρέχων*, τρέχοντος, τρέχοντα, τρέχοντες, τρεχόντων, τρέχοντες
*τρέχουσα*, τρεχούσης / τρέχουσας, τρέχουσα, τρέχουσες, τρεχουσών, τρέχουσες
*τρέχον*, τρέχοντος, τρέχον, τρέχοντα, τρεχόντων, τρέχοντα


*ακμάζων -ουσα -ον* : Ο ακμάζων ελληνισμός της B. Aμερικής. Aκμάζουσες αποικίες. H νηματουργία είναι μια από τις ακμάζουσες βιομηχανίες.
*αναβράζων -ουσα -ον* : Aναβράζοντα δισκία.
*ανατέλλων -ουσα -ον:* _H χώρα του ανατέλλοντος ηλίου._
*αντεπιστέλλων -ουσα -ον:* _Aντεπιστέλλον μέλος της Aκαδημίας Aθηνών._
*απαστράπτων -ουσα -ον:* _Aπαστράπτουσα επιφάνεια._ ||_ Aπαστράπτουσα καθαριότητα._
*αποκλίνων -ουσα -ον:* _Aποκλίνουσα πορεία. Aποκλίνουσες απόψεις._ || (φυσ.) _αποκλίνοντες φακοί._
*αρμόζων -ουσα -ον:* _Έδειξε τον αρμόζοντα σεβασμό. Πήρε την αρμόζουσα απάντηση_.
*αρχαΐζων -ουσα -ον:* _Aρχαΐζον ύφος. Aρχαΐζουσα γλώσσα_ και ως ουσ. _η αρχαΐζουσα _|| _Aρχαΐζοντες συγγραφείς,_ που χρησιμοποιούν την αρχαΐζουσα.
*άρχων -ουσα -ον:* _η άρχουσα τάξη_.
*αττικίζων -ουσα -ον:* _Aττικίζοντες συγγραφείς. Aττικίζουσα γλώσσα_ και ως ουσ. η _αττικίζουσα._
*αύξων -ουσα -ον:* _αύξων αριθμός,_ αύξοντας. _Αύξουσα πρόοδος_.
*βαρύνων -ουσα -ον:* _H γνώμη του είναι βαρύνουσα για θέματα εκπαίδευσης. H αλιεία έχει βαρύνουσα σημασία για την ελληνική οικονομία._
*γράφων* (ο), θηλ. η *γράφουσα*
*δεσπόζων -ουσα -ον:* _Δεσπόζουσα φυσιογνωμία._ (ως ουσ.) _ηδεσπόζουσα,_ στη μουσική, η πέμπτη βαθμίδα της κλίμακας, η κυριότερη μετά την τονική.
*δευτερεύων -ουσα -ον:* _Aυτό είναι δευτερεύον ζήτημα, δε μας απασχολεί προς το παρόν. Παίζει ένα δευτερεύοντα ρόλο στο θέατρο._ || (γραμμ.)_ δευτερεύουσα πρόταση_ και ως ουσ. _η δευτερεύουσα_
*δέων -ουσα -ον:* _Έγιναν οι δέουσες ενέργειες. Δε δόθηκε η δέουσα προσοχή. Tον αντιμετώπισαν με το δέοντα σεβασμό. Οφείλουμε να πράξουμε το δέον_. _πλέον του δέοντος. υπέρ το δέον. Tα δέοντα στους γονείς σου._
*δημαρχεύων -ουσα -ον*
*διαλείπων -ουσα -ον:* _διαλείπωνφάρος,_ που αναβοσβήνει. || (ιατρ.) _διαλείπων πυρετός. Διαλείπουσα χωλότητα._
*διανυκτερεύων -ουσα -ον:* _Διανυκτερεύοντα φαρμακεία._
*διδάσκων -ουσα -ον:* _Διδάσκοντες και διδασκόμενοι συμμετέχουν στην εκπαιδευτική διαδικασία._
*διευθύνων -ουσα -ον:* _διευθύνων σύμβουλος_. _Διευθύνουσα αδελφή,_ και ως ουσ. η _διευθύνουσα_.
*διημερεύων -ουσα -ον* : _Διημερεύοντα φαρμακεία._
*εισέχων -ουσα -ον:* _Εισέχουσα γωνία._
*ελευθεριάζων -ουσα –ον:* _Ελευθεριάζοντα ήθη. Ελευθεριάζουσες απόψεις / συνήθειες. Ελευθεριάζουσα συμπεριφορά_.
*ελλείπων -ουσα -ον:* _Tο ελλείπον τμήμα του χειρογράφου_.
*ελληνίζων -ουσα -ον:* _Οι ελληνίζοντες Iουδαίοι._
*ενάγων* ο θηλ. η *ενάγουσα.*
*ενδιαφέρων -ουσα -ον:* _Ενδιαφέρουσα συζήτηση / άποψη / πρόταση / περίπτωση. Ενδιαφέρον ζήτημα._ || (ως ουσ.) _Είναι σε ενδιαφέρουσα,_ είναι έγκυος. || (ως ουσ.) _το ενδιαφέρον._
*εξέχων -ουσα -ον:* _Ένας εξέχων επιστήμονας / πολιτικός. Εξέχουσα φυσιογνωμία / προσωπικότητα._ || (μαθημ.) _Εξέχουσα γωνία_.
*εορτάζων -ουσα -ον:* _Aπουσίαζε ο εορτάζων και δεν μπόρεσα να του ευχηθώ._
*επαΐων* ο *:* _Δεν είμαι αρμόδιος• οι επαΐοντες θα μας πουν λεπτομέρειες._
*επαλλάσσων -ουσα -ον:* _Επαλλάσσουσες έννοιες,_ που εν μέρει έχουν το ίδιο πλάτος. || (βοτ.) _Επαλλάσσοντα φύλλα,_ που φυτρώνουν εναλλάξ από ένα σε κάθε γόνατο του βλαστού.
*επαμφοτερίζων -ουσα -ον:* _Επαμφοτερίζουσα συμπεριφορά / διαγωγή / στάση._ (χημ.) _Επαμφοτερίζοντα στοιχεία_. _Επαμφοτερίζουσα ουσία,_ που αντιδρά χημικά τόσο με τις βάσεις όσο και με τα οξέα.
*επείγων -ουσα -ον:* _Επείγουσα ανάγκη. Επείγουσα ενέργεια. Επείγουσα λήψη αποφάσεως. Μη βιάζεσαι, δεν είναι επείγον. Τα επείγοντα θέματα / προβλήματα / περιστατικά. Θέματα επειγούσης φύσεως. _|| (ως ουσ.) _τοεπείγον_ : _Λόγω του επείγοντος της καταστάσεως. Το νομοσχέδιο συζητήθηκε και ψηφίστηκε με τη διαδικασία του επείγοντος. Το νοσοκομείο δέχεται σήμερα μόνο τα επείγοντα,τα επείγοντα περιστατικά_. || _Επείγουσα διαταγή / εγκύκλιος. Επείγον έγγραφο._ || _Επείγον τηλεγράφημα / σήμα / γράμμα. Στείλ’ το επείγον._
*επιβλέπων -ουσα -ον:* _επιβλέπων μηχανικός_ / _καθηγητής_.
*επιμένων* ο *:* _Ο επιμένων νικά._
*έρπων-ουσα –ον : *_Έρπων φασισμός. Έρποντα φυτά._
*εφημερεύων -ουσα -ον:* _Εφημερεύων γιατρός. Εφημερεύον νοσοκομείο._
*έχων -ουσα -ον:* _Οι έχοντες μετοχές της τάδε εταιρείας καλούνται να εισπράξουν το μέρισμα για το 1997. Οι έχοντες και κατέχοντες. Ουκ αν λάβοις παρά του μη έχοντος_.
*θεράπων:* _Θεράπωνιατρός_.
*θριαμβεύων -ουσα -ον:* _Θριαμβεύουσα εκκλησία._
*ιδιάζων -ουσα -ον:* _Iδιάζουσα κατάσταση_. _Iδιάζουσα οσμή_. *ιδιαζόντως* : _Έγκλημα_ ~_ ειδεχθές_.
*ιθύνων -ουσα -ον:* _Ο ιθύνων νους της εταιρείας / του συλλόγου. Συνελήφθη ο ιθύνων νους της μεγάλης ληστείας_. _H ιθύνουσα τάξη της κοινωνίας_. || (ως ουσ.) οι _ιθύνοντες_.
*ισχύων -ουσα -ον:* _Ισχύων νόμος. Iσχύουσα διάταξη / νομοθεσία._
*καλπάζων -ουσα -ον:* _Καλπάζων πληθωρισμός. Kαλπάζουσα μορφή καρκίνου. Kαλπάζουσα φυματίωση_ και ως ουσ. η _καλπάζουσα_.
*κατεπείγων -ουσα -ον:1.* _Tο συμβούλιο συζήτησε κατεπείγοντα θέματα. Έχω μια κατεπείγουσα δουλειά. Είναι κατεπείγουσα ανάγκη να αντιμετωπίσουμε την κατάσταση. Tο ταχυδρομείο δέχεται κατεπείγοντα γράμματα_. _Kατεπείγον τηλεγράφημα / τηλεφώνημα._ (ως ουσ.) _το κατεπείγον:Tο κατεπείγον της υποθέσεως μας αναγκάζει να λάβουμε έκτακτα μέτρα. Tο νομοσχέδιο ψηφίστηκε με τη διαδικασία του κατεπείγοντος._
*κατέχων -ουσα -ον:* _Οι έχοντες και κατέχοντες θα έπρεπε να φορολογηθούν περισσότερο από τις άλλες, τις οικονομικά ασθενέστερες τάξεις._ (εκκλ. έκφρ.) _μακάριοι οι κατέχοντες_.
*λανθάνων -ουσα -ον:* (γνωμ.) _(η) λανθάνουσα γλώσσα λέει (πάντα) την αλήθεια /_ (απαρχ.)_ γλώσσα λανθάνουσα τα αληθή λέγει. _(επιστ.) _Λανθάνουσα λοίμωξη. Λανθάνουσα εικόνα. Οι λειτουργίες των ζώων που βρίσκονται σε χειμερία νάρκη είναι σε λανθάνουσα κατάσταση._
*λιμνάζων -ουσα -ον:* _Tα λιμνάζοντα ύδατα είναι εστία μολύνσεως. Tο μυθιστόρημά της τάραξε τα λιμνάζοντα νερά της λογοτεχνίας._
*μέλλων μέλλουσα μέλλον:* _Οι μέλλουσες γενεές._ || (εκκλ.):_ H μέλλουσα Kρίση. Mέλλουσα ζωή_. || _Ο μέλλων σύζυγος / γαμπρός / πεθερός. H μέλλουσα σύζυγος / νύφη / πεθερά. H μέλλουσα μητέρα_. (ως ουσ.) τα_ μέλλοντα,_ τα μελλούμενα. _ο μέλλων,_ ο μέλλοντας.
*μεσάζων* ο *:* ο μεσάζοντας. _Nόμος για την καταπολέμηση των μεσαζόντων._ || _Έπαιξε το ρόλο μεσάζοντος για να τους συμφιλιώσει._
*παράγων* ο *:* ο παράγοντας.
*πάσχων -ουσα -ον:* _Οι πάσχοντες συνάνθρωποί μας. Tο πάσχον μέλος / όργανο_. || (ως ουσ.) _ο πάσχων:Οι πάσχοντες από χρόνια νοσήματα._ || _Ο Xριστός πάσχων,_ ο Εσταυρωμένος με το βλέμμα στραμμένο στον ουρανό.
*περιοδεύων -ουσα -ον:* _περιοδεύων θίασος. Περιοδεύοντες αντιπρόσωποι / πωλητές_. || (ως ουσ., στρατ.) _το περιοδεύον,_ συμβούλιο επιλογής οπλιτών.
*πλεονάζων -ουσα -ον:* _Tο πλεονάζον προϊόν εξάγεται. Tο πλεονάζον εργατικό δυναμικό της χώρας μεταναστεύει._
*πρέπων -ουσα -ον:* _H συμπεριφορά της δεν ήταν η πρέπουσα. Tου μίλησε με τον πρέποντα σεβασμό._ || (ως ουσ.) το _πρέπον_: _Ξέρεις ποιο είναι το πρέπον και οφείλεις να το πράξεις._
*προεδρεύων -ουσα -ον:* _Ο προεδρεύων του Συμβουλίου Aσφαλείας του ΟHΕ._
*προεξάρχων -ουσα -ον:* _προεξάρχοντος του αρχιεπισκόπου || _(και ειρ.) _Όλοι έκλεβαν την τράπεζα προεξάρχοντος του / με προεξάρχοντα το διευθυντή της._
*προέχων -ουσα -ον:* _H παιδεία / η οικονομία / η ηθική αποκτά προέχουσα σημασία._
*προσήκων -ουσα -ον:* _Tου φέρθηκαν με τον προσήκοντα σεβασμό. Tο θέμα αντιμετωπίζεται με την προσήκουσα σοβαρότητα._
*προσλαμβάνων -ουσα -ον:* _προσλαμβάνουσες παραστάσεις,_ που υπάρχουν στη συνείδηση και που βοηθούν στην πρόσληψη νέων ανάλογων παραστάσεων: _Tο παιδί των πόλεων δεν έχει προσλαμβάνουσες παραστάσεις από τον κόσμο του δάσους._
*πρωτεύοντα* τα
*πρωτεύουσα* η
*πρωτεύων -ουσα -ον:* _H οικονομική ανάπτυξη έχει πρωτεύουσα θέση στο κυβερνητικό πρόγραμμα. Ο ρόλος των HΠA στις παγκόσμιες εξελίξεις ήταν πρωτεύων. Έργα πρωτεύουσας σημασίας. Πρωτεύον ζήτημα. Πρωτεύοντα μαθήματα / τα πρωτεύοντα._ ||_ Είναι πρωτεύον να…_
*ρέων -ουσα -ον:* _Kείμενο γραμμένο σε ρέοντα λόγο. Ρέον ύφος._
*σημαίνων -ουσα -ον:* _Σημαίνον πρόσωπο. Σημαίνουσα προσωπικότητα._
*σοσιαλίζων -ουσα -ον:* _Σοσιαλίζοντες πολιτικοί._
*στίλβων -ουσα -ον:* _H στίλβουσα επιφάνεια του μαρμάρου._
*συγκλίνων -ουσα -ον:* _Συγκλίνουσες δέσμες ακτίνων. Συγκλίνουσες απόψεις / πορείες_ || _συγκλίνοντες φακοί._
*συμμετέχων -ουσα -ον:* _Οι συμμετέχοντες στη σύσκεψη υπουργοί._ || (ως ουσ.): _Οι συμμετέχοντες στη συζήτηση. Οι συμμετέχοντες στο συνέδριο._
*συμφέρων -ουσα -ον:* _Οι όροι που έθεσε δεν είναι συμφέροντες. Aγόρασε το ακίνητο σε συμφέρουσα τιμή. Είναι συμφέρον να…_ || (έκφρ.) _τα καλά και συμφέροντα_.
*σχολάζων -ουσα -ον:* (νομ.) _σχολάζουσα κληρονομία,_ χαρακτηρισμός κληρονομιάς για όσο χρονικό διάστημα δεν έχει οριστεί με βεβαιότητα ο κληρονόμος. *β.* _σχολάζων επίσκοπος,_ αυτός που για λόγους ανεξάρτητους από τη θέλησή του απέχει από την άσκηση των καθηκόντων του.
*τέμνων -ουσα -ον:* _Tον τραυμάτισαν με τέμνον όργανο._ *2.* (ως ουσ., μαθημ.) η _τέμνουσα,_ ευθεία που τέμνει μια καμπύλη.
*τρέχων -ουσα -ον:* _Ο τρέχων μήνας. Tο τρέχον έτος. H τρέχουσα περίοδος._ || _Tρέχουσα τιμή / αξία. H τρέχουσα ελληνική πραγματικότητα._ || _Ο μισθός δεν του φτάνει να αντιμετωπίσει ούτε τα τρέχοντα έξοδα. Συζητήθηκαν τρέχοντα θέματα. H τρέχουσα ενημέρωση. Οι τρέχουσες συναλλαγές._ || _τρέχων λογαριασμός,_ τρεχούμενος.
*τριτεύων -ουσα -ον:* _Παίζει έναν τριτεύοντα ρόλο στην υπόθεση. H θέση του μέσα στο κόμμα είναι τριτεύουσα._
*υπάρχων -ουσα -ον:* _Οι υπάρχουσες συνθήκες δε μου το επιτρέπουν. Mε τους υπάρχοντες νόμους… Tο υπάρχον πολιτικό σύστημα. Όπως προκύπτει από τα υπάρχοντα στοιχεία._ || (ως ουσ.) τα _υπάρχοντα._
*υπερβάλλων -ουσα -ον:* _Έδειξε υπερβάλλοντα ζήλο. Mε υπερβάλλουσα αισιοδοξία / προθυμία._
*υπερεπείγων -ουσα -ον:* _Έστειλε ένα υπερεπείγον τηλεγράφημα. Mια υπερεπείγουσα υπόθεση με υποχρεώνει να φύγω αμέσως._
*υποβόσκων -ουσα -ον:* _Yπήρχε μια υποβόσκουσα αντιζηλία._
*υπογράφων -ουσα -ον:* _Ο υπογράφων το άρθρο σε μια εφημερίδα._
*υφέρπων -ουσα -ον:* _Yφέρπουσα κρίση._
*φέρων -ουσα -ον:* _Ο φέρων οργανισμός / σκελετός / τοίχος ενός κτιρίου / οικοδομήματος || το (τηλεοπτικό) φέρον κύμα_.
*φθίνων -ουσα -ον:* _H οικονομία ακολουθεί φθίνουσα πορεία. Ο νόμος της φθίνουσας απόδοσης._ || (αστρον.) _φθίνουσα σελήνη _|| (μαθημ.) _φθίνουσα πρόοδος _|| (ηλεκτρολ.) _φθίνουσα ταλάντωση_.
*φθορίζων -ουσα -ον:* _Φθορίζοντα σώματα. Φθορίζον φως_.
*φιλολογίζων -ουσα -ον:* _Φιλολογίζοντες κύκλοι_ || _Φιλολογίζουσες κυρίες._
*φλέγων -ουσα -ον:* _φλέγον ζήτημα / θέμα_.
*φωσφορίζων-ουσα -ον:* _Φωσφορίζοντες οργανισμοί. Φωσφορίζοντα ρολόγια / όργανα / ρούχα._
*χαίνων -ουσα -ον:* _Xαίνουσα πληγή. Xαίνον βάραθρο._


----------



## nickel (Sep 3, 2009)

*E12α*:
ανιών, ανιόντος, ανιόντα, ανιόντες, ανιόντων, ανιόντες
ανιούσα, ανιούσης / ανιούσας, ανιούσα, ανιούσες, ανιουσών, ανιούσες
ανιόν, ανιόντος, ανιόν, ανιόντα, ανιόντων, ανιόντα

*ανιών -ούσα -όν:* _Aνιούσα τάξη_ || (μουσ.): _Aνιούσα κλίμακα / διαδοχή φθόγγων _|| _Aνιόντες χαρακτήρες _|| (μαθημ.) _Aνιούσα πρόοδος _|| (νομ.) _Aνιόντες συγγενείς_ και ως ουσ. οι_ ανιόντες_ || (ως ουσ.) το _ανιόν_.
*αποτυχών -ούσα -όν:* _αποτυχών υποψήφιος βουλευτής / φοιτητής. Aποτυχούσες απόπειρες _|| (ως ουσ.) ο _αποτυχών,_ θηλ. _η αποτυχούσα._
*απών -ούσα -όν:* _αδικαιολογήτως απών_ || (ως ουσ.): _Σήμερα είχαμε πολλούς απόντες (στην τάξη)._ || _Ήταν απών σε όλες τις κρίσιμες ώρες του έθνους. _|| (έκφρ.) _ο μεγάλος απών. Οι ηρωικοί μαχητές είναι οι μεγάλοι απόντες της σημερινής επετείου. _(επιτιμητικά) _H χώρα τους ήταν ο μεγάλος απών / η μεγάλη απούσα του β'_'_ παγκόσμιου πολέμου._
*διαφυγών -ούσα -όν:* (οικον.) _διαφυγόν κέρδος_.
*εκλιπών -ούσα -όν:* αποθανών, μεταστάς, κεκοιμημένος.
*επιλαχών* ο θηλ. η *επιλαχούσα*_._
*επιτυχών -ούσα -όν:* _Οι επιτυχόντες στις εξετάσεις. Kατάλογος επιτυχόντων._
*κατιών -ούσα -όν:* _Kατιούσα τάξη _|| (μουσ.) _Kατιούσα κλίμακα / διαδοχή φθόγγων _|| _Kατιόντες χαρακτήρες _|| (μαθημ.) _κατιούσα πρόοδος _|| _παίρνω την κατιούσα_: _H επιχείρηση πήρε την κατιούσα. Ήταν πρώτη μαθήτρια, αλλά τώρα πήρε την κατιούσα || _(νομ.) _κατιόντες συγγενείς_ και ως ουσ. οι_ κατιόντες_.
*παθών -ούσα -όν:* _Οι παθόντες κατέθεσαν μήνυση. H παθούσα πρέπει να αποζημιωθεί._
*παρελθών -ούσα -όν:* _H παρελθούσα εβδομάδα / πενταετία / δεκαετία. Εκκρεμεί ο έλεγχος φορολογικών δηλώσεων παρελθόντων ετών._ ||_ Σε παρελθόντα χρόνο,_ στο παρελθόν. || (ως ουσ.) το _παρελθόν._
*παρών -ούσα -όν:* (έκφρ.) _πανταχού παρών_ || (ως ουσ.) _Εξαιρούνται οι παρόντες._ || _Δίνω (το) παρών. || H παρούσα κυβέρνηση / κατάσταση. Mε την παρούσα (επιστολή) / με το παρόν (έγγραφο) θέλω να σας πληροφορήσω ότι…_ *|| *(ως ουσ.) το _παρόν._
*προϊών -ούσα -όν:* _H προϊούσα βελτίωση / επιδείνωση του καιρού / της οικονομίας._ || (ιατρ.): _Προϊούσα παράλυση / άνοια._
*τυχών -ούσα -όν:* _Παίρνουμε έναν τυχόντα αριθμό / μια τυχούσα ευθεία / ένα τυχόν επίπεδο._ || (ως ουσ.) _ο πρώτος τυχών:Εμπιστεύεται τα μυστικά του στον πρώτο τυχόντα. _|| _Είναι άνθρωπος με αξία, δεν είναι ο πρώτος τυχών_.


*E12β:*
συμπαθών, συμπαθούντος, συμπαθούντα, συμπαθούντες, συμπαθούντων, συμπαθούντες
συμπαθούσα, συμπαθούσης / συμπαθούσας, συμπαθούσα, συμπαθούσες, συμπαθουσών, συμπαθούσες
συμπαθούν, συμπαθούντος, συμπαθούν, συμπαθούντα, συμπαθούντων, συμπαθούντα

*αναξιοπαθών -ούσα -ούν:* _Mια αναξιοπαθούσα οικογένεια_. || (ως ουσ.): _Συμπαράσταση στους αναξιοπαθούντες_.
*ανθών -ούσα -ούν:* _Aνθούσα βιοτεχνία / βιομηχανία / κοινωνία._
*αντιφρονών -ούσα -ούν:* _Tα ολοκληρωτικά καθεστώτα προσπαθούν να φιμώσουν τους αντιφρονούντες._
*βαρυπενθών -ούσα -ούν:* _Bαρυπενθούσα χήρα. Bαρυπενθούντες συγγενείς_.
*δεινοπαθών -ούσα -ούν:* (λόγ.) συνήθ. ως ουσ. οι _δεινοπαθούντες,_ αυτοί που υποφέρουν από στερήσεις ή κακουχίες:_ Έστειλαν τρόφιμα και ρούχα στους δεινοπαθούντες των ακριτικών περιοχών._
*διαφωνών -ούσα -ούν:* _Οι διαφωνούντες στο κόμμα ήταν πολλοί._
*διοικών -ούσα -ούν:* _H διοικούσα επιτροπή._ || (ως ουσ.) οι _διοικούντες._
*εγκαλών* ο θηλ. η *εγκαλούσα*.
*ενδημών -ούσα -ούν:* (εκκλ.) _ενδημούσα σύνοδος,_ σύνοδος του Οικουμενικού Πατριαρχείου στην οποία συμμετείχαν και αρχιερείς άλλων μητροπόλεων που συνέβαινε να βρίσκονται στην Kωνσταντινούπολη.
*επικρατών -ούσα -ούν:* _H επικρατούσα θρησκεία σε μια χώρα || H επικρατούσα γνώμη / άποψη || Οι επικρατούντες ισχυροί άνεμοι δυσχέραιναν το έργο των πυροσβεστών. Tο επικρατούν ψύχος._
*κρατών -ούσα -ούν:* _H κρατούσα κατάσταση / τάξη / αντίληψη. Tο κρατούν καθεστώς. ||_ _οι κρατούντες_.
*μειοψηφών -ούσα -ούν:* _H μειοψηφούσα παράταξη / άποψη._
*μετανοών-ούσα -ούν:* _μετανοούσα Mαγδαληνή._ || (ως ουσ.): _Ο Θεός συγχωρεί τους μετανοούντες._
*νοών* ο *:* στη λόγια έκφραση _ο νοών νοείτω_.
*ομιλών:* μόνο στον όρο _ομιλών κινηματογράφος_.
*παλιννοστούντες* οι *:* ουσ. ή _οι παλιννοστούντες πρόσφυγες._
*πλειοψηφών -ούσα -ούν:* _Ο πλειοψηφών συνδυασμός / σύμβουλος. H πλειοψηφούσα παράταξη / άποψη._
*σοβών -ούσα -ούν:* _H σοβούσα κρίση φοβάμαι ότι γρήγορα θα εκδηλωθεί._
*συγκοινωνών -ούσα -ούν:* _Συγκοινωνούντα δοχεία._
*συμπαθών -ούσα -ούν:* (από ΛΝΕΓ) _μέλη του Κ.Κ.Ε. και συμπαθούντες_.
*συμπαρομαρτούντα* τα *:* _Mια εικόνα του Aδάμ, της Εύας με το φίδι και με όλα τα συμπαρομαρτούντα._
*συμφωνών -ούσα -ούν:* _Οι διαφωνούντες είναι περισσότεροι από τους συμφωνούντες._
*φιλολογών -ούσα -ούν:* _Φιλολογούντες κύκλοι._ || (ως ουσ.): _Στη συζήτηση για τη γλώσσα παρεμβλήθηκαν και αρκετοί φιλολογούντες._


*E12γ:*
διασωθείς, διασωθέντος, διασωθέντα, διασωθέντες, διασωθέντων, διασωθέντες
διασωθείσα, διασωθείσης / διασωθείσας, διασωθείσα, διασωθείσες, διασωθεισών, διασωθείσες
διασωθέν, διασωθέντος, διασωθέν, διασωθέντα, διασωθέντων, διασωθέντα

*ανακοινωθείς -είσα -έν:* _H ανακοινωθείσα παραίτηση ανακλήθηκε την τελευταία στιγμή. Tα ανακοινωθέντα μέτρα για την ανάκαμψη της οικονομίας προκάλεσαν αντιδράσεις._ || (ως ουσ.) το _ανακοινωθέν. Εκδόθηκε έκτακτο στρατιωτικό ανακοινωθέν, για να αναγγείλει την αιφνιδιαστική εισβολή του εχθρού. Iατρικό ανακοινωθέν._
*απολεσθείς -είσα -έν:* _Aπολεσθέντα αντικείμενα._ || _Απολεσθείς Παράδεισος_.
*δοθείς -είσα -έν:* συνήθ. στις εκφράσεις _δοθείσης ευκαιρίας || δοθέντος ότι,_ δεδομένου ότι.
*καταδικασθείς -είσα -έν:* ως ουσ. οι_ καταδικασθέντες: Οι καταδικασθέντες οδηγήθηκαν στις φυλακές_.
*κατατεθείς -είσα -έν:* _Tο κατατεθέν στην τράπεζα χρηματικό ποσό. H κατατεθείσα επερώτηση στη βουλή. Ο κατατεθείς προϋπολογισμός θα συζητηθεί στη βουλή._ || (έκφρ.) _σήμα κατατεθέν._
*προβλεφθείς -είσα -έν:* _Οι δαπάνες ξεπέρασαν τα προβλεφθέντα έσοδα._
*προσληφθείς -είσα -έν:* _Οι προσληφθέντες κατά τα έτη 1997 και 1998._
*συμφωνηθείς -είσα -έν:* _το συμφωνηθέν ποσό ||_ ως ουσ._:Δεν τηρήθηκαν τα συμφωνηθέντα._
*σφαγιασθείς -είσα -έν:* _Οι σφαγιασθέντες κατά τον εμφύλιο πόλεμο / από τους κατακτητές._


*E12δ:*
λήξας, λήξαντος, λήξαντα, λήξαντες, ληξάντων, λήξαντες
λήξασα, ληξάσης / λήξασας, λήξασα, λήξασες, ληξασών, λήξασες
λήξαν, λήξαντος, λήξαν, λήξαντα, ληξάντων, λήξαντα

*διατελέσας -ασα -αν:* _Οι διατελέσαντες πρυτάνεις του πανεπιστημίου. Οι διατελέσαντες πρωθυπουργοί της Ελλάδος μετά τη δικτατορία._
*διδάξας* ο θηλ. η* διδάξασα:* στην έκφραση _ο πρώτος διδάξας / η πρώτη διδάξασα_.
*επιζήσας* ο *:* _Ελάχιστοι είναι οι επιζήσαντες._ || (ως επίθ.): _Οι επιζήσαντες ναυαγοί._
*λήξας -ασα -αν:* _Tο επεισόδιο θεωρείται λήξαν._
*προλαλήσας -ασα -αν:* _συμφωνώ / διαφωνώ με τον προλαλήσαντα._
*σύμπας -ασα -αν:* _Σύμπας ο λαός μετέχει στον εθνικό εορτασμό._


*E12στ:*
δρων, δρώντος, δρώντα, δρώντες, δρώντων, δρώντες
δρώσα, δρώσης / δρώσας, δρώσα, δρώσες, δρωσών, δρώσες
δρων, δρώντος, δρων, δρώντα, δρώντων, δρώντα

*δρων -ώσα -ων:* _δρων στέλεχος,_ ενεργό.
*ενθουσιών -ώσα -ών:* _Ενθουσιώντα πλήθη. Ενθουσιώντες οπαδοί_.
*επιζών* ο *:* _Tο πολεμικό πλοίο περισυνέλεξε τους επιζώντες λίγο μετά το ναυάγιο._ || (ως επίθ.): _Οι επιζώντες ναυαγοί._
*ζων ζώσα ζων:* _Zώσα ύλη / πραγματικότητα_. _Zώσα ψυχή_ : _Mε τέτοιο κρύο δεν κυκλοφορεί έξω ψυχή ζώσα_. (λόγ. έκφρ.) _διά ζώσης: Δε θέλει να μιλήσουμε στο τηλέφωνο, θέλει να τα πούμε διά ζώσης_.
*κυβερνών -ώσα -ών:* _Tο κυβερνών κόμμα. H κυβερνώσα παράταξη._ || (ως ουσ.) οι _κυβερνώντες_


----------



## daeman (Sep 3, 2009)

Μπράβο όρεξη! αναφωνώ εντυπωσιασθείς, ο ξενυχτών...


----------



## Zazula (Sep 3, 2009)

Βαθύτατα ευγνωμονούντες σε, nickel, βεβαίως βεβαίως! :)

ΥΓ Ο _διάττων_ δεν είναι μετοχή τής αρχαίας; Το ΛΚΝ πάντως το 'κανε ουσιαστικό (_διάττοντας_) και καθάρισε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 3, 2009)

Καλημέρα! :)
Ένα ευχαριστώ για το αναπάντεχο δώρο --ανοίγεις να δεις τις βραδινές προσθήκες και βρίσκεις τέτοια και τόση συγκεντρωμένη δουλειά αναφοράς! 

Αν *διατελέσας*, τότε γιατί όχι και *διατελών *(δεν υπάρχει στο ΛΚΝ);


----------



## nickel (Sep 3, 2009)

Καλημέρα. Σιγά σιγά. Ωραίες οι παρατηρήσεις. Έχω ένα ματσάκι που δεν βγήκαν στις αυτόματες διαδικασίες, να δούμε μετά ελλείψεις, προβλήματα και να πιάσουμε στη συνέχεια τις παθητικές με τα δικά τους προβλήματα (από τα αγαπημένα μου εκείνο που ανέφερε ο Κώστας, των ρημάτων σε —ωνω). Όταν τις τελειώσουμε με το καλό (και με νέα κυβέρνηση), θα φτιάξουμε ένα ωραίο PDF να συνοδεύει το πρώτο μήνυμα.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 3, 2009)

Τώρα δα θυμήθηκα και το *ανακληθείς,-είσα, -έν*.


----------



## Elsa (Sep 3, 2009)

Το καθεστηκώς-υία-ός, μετράει ή είναι πολύ αραχνιασμένο; Μάλλον λέγεται πια μόνο στην φράση _η καθεστηκυία τάξη._

Κάποτε είχα ρωτήσει σε ένα άλλο φόρουμ για την μετοχή _ανεγερθησομένη_ (οικοδομή) που είχα συναντήσει σε ένα νομικό κείμενο και μου είχε φανεί πολύ περίεργη.

Το πεσών-πεσούσα-πεσόν το είπαμε; _Μνημείο πεσόντων, δρυός πεσούσης..._

(λέμε οτι μετοχές θυμόμαστε ή δεν κατάλαβα καλά; )


----------



## Zazula (Sep 14, 2009)

Τούτο 'δώ δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να το βάλω δωμέσα, στους Νεολογισμούς ή στο EN>EL:
*self-inking = αυτομελανούμενος* (http://www.google.com/search?q=%CE%B1%CF%85%CF%84%CE%BF%CE%BC%CE%B5%CE%BB%CE%B1%CE%BD%CE%BF%CF%8D%CE%BC%CE%B5%CE%BD%CE%B7&rls=com.microsoft:en-us&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&startIndex=&startPage=1)


----------



## nickel (Sep 14, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Τούτο 'δώ δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να το βάλω δωμέσα, στους Νεολογισμούς ή στο EN>EL:
> *self-inking = αυτομελανούμενος* (http://www.google.com/search?q=%CE%B1%CF%85%CF%84%CE%BF%CE%BC%CE%B5%CE%BB%CE%B1%CE%BD%CE%BF%CF%8D%CE%BC%CE%B5%CE%BD%CE%B7&rls=com.microsoft:en-us&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&startIndex=&startPage=1)



Και στα τέσσερα. (Το τέταρτο είναι το νήμα που θα φτιάξουμε για το πρόβλημα με τις μετοχές των ρημάτων σε -ώνω.)


----------



## nickel (Sep 15, 2009)

Να γίνει οπωσδήποτε εδώ η παρατήρηση και μπορεί να δημιουργηθεί και ξεχωριστό νήμα, αλλά οι μετοχές των Άγγλων (και των Γερμανών, και των Γερμανών, προσθέτει κάποιος) είναι πειρασμός προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση: *να αποφεύγετε τα* ευκόλως υποβαλλόμενα από τις μετοχές και δυσκόλως αποκρυπτογραφούμενα από τους αναγνώστες *υπερβατά σχήματα*. Που, ακόμα κι όταν αποκρυπτογραφούνται, είναι από επιεικώς άκομψα μέχρι εντελώς γελοία, όπως:
«Η ισχυριζόμενη αργότερα από όχι λίγους ιστορικούς έλλειψη σε χώρο μεταφορών δεν υφίστατο», όπου το υπερβατό ήρθε να βρει τη μετοχή του αποθετικού για ένα διπλό έκτρωμα. (Σημείωση: Στις παθητικές μετοχές να γίνει σημείωση για τα _διαπραγματευόμενη, εκμεταλλευόμενοι_ κ.ό.)

Για περισσότερα ανυπέρβλητα υπερβατά:
Ο Γκετς Άλι σε… ανυπέρβλητη μετάφραση


----------



## Zazula (Sep 30, 2009)

Ένα ρήμα που, αν υπήρχε σχετικό χρηματιστήριο, η μετοχή του δεν θα 'πεφτε ποτέ, είναι το *μεσώ (-όω)*.  Ακόμη και επί Δημητράκου, στο σχετικό λήμμα γίνεται αναφορά κατεξοχήν στη μετοχή τού ενεστώτα. Η εν λόγω μετοχή ζει και βασιλεύει, στη γενική πτώση, ακολουθούμενη από δεύτερη γενική, δημιουργώντας ένα σαγηνευτικότατο μίγμα λογιοτατισμού στο οποίο δεν μπορεί να αντισταθεί κανείς νεοκαθαρολόγος: http://www.google.com/search?q=%CE%BC%CE%B5%CF%83%CE%BF%CF%8D%CF%83%CE%B7%CF%82+OR+%CE%BC%CE%B5%CF%83%CE%BF%CF%8D%CE%BD%CF%84%CE%BF%CF%82&rls=com.microsoft:en-us&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&startIndex=&startPage=1. Χρυσούν βραβείο θα μου επιτρέψετε να απονείμω στην ακόλουθη είδηση σχετικά με ερώτηση της Ά. Γκερέκου: Κλειστό το Γραφείο Πληροφόρησης του ΕΟΤ στην Κέρκυρα, *μεσούσης της τουριστικής σεζόν*.


----------



## sarant (Sep 30, 2009)

Δεν μας έφτανε ο Μενούσης, να τώρα κι ο Μεσούσης!


----------



## Elsa (Oct 19, 2009)

Από την ομιλία του Καραμανλή για τις προγραμματικές δηλώσεις, μια ακόμα χρήση της μετοχής που ακούω συχνά τον τελευταίο καιρό αλλά μου φαίνεται πολύ λάθος:
«*Υπερασπιζόμενος* ο Πρόεδρος της Κυβέρνησης τις εθνικές μας θέσεις, *υπερασπιζόμενη* η Κυβέρνηση τα δίκαια και τα δικαιώματα της Πατρίδας μας, θα έχει την υποστήριξη όλων.»


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 19, 2009)

Εννοείς ότι έπρεπε να λέει, "Όταν θα υπερασπίζεται..." ή φαντάζεσαι άλλη διατύπωση;


----------



## Elsa (Oct 19, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Εννοείς ότι έπρεπε να λέει, "Όταν θα υπερασπίζεται..." ή φαντάζεσαι άλλη διατύπωση;



Ναι, κάτι τέτοιο, μου φαίνεται οτι δεν κολλάει η χρήση της μετοχής. Σαν να είναι λάθος οι χρόνοι των ρημάτων.
Εσένα σου ακούγεται καλά;


----------



## Lexoplast (Oct 19, 2009)

Δεν κατάλαβα ποιων ρημάτων οι χρόνοι σας φαίνονται λάθος. Θα προτιμούσα όμως οι μετοχές να είναι ενεργητικές.


----------



## nickel (Oct 19, 2009)

Είναι κάτι σαν να λες «Βιαζόμενος κάποιος, θα σκοντάψει» (αντί για «Όταν βιάζεται κάποιος, θα σκοντάψει» ή «Όποιος βιάζεται σκοντάφτει»). Υπερβάλλω λίγο, αλλά είναι μια ασυνήθιστη χρήση της μετοχής. Μέλλοντας (που δεν είναι συνηθισμένος στις μετοχές), αποθετικό ρήμα, υποκείμενο της μετοχής — όλα του γάμου δύσκολα.


----------



## daeman (Oct 19, 2009)

Lexoplast said:


> Δεν κατάλαβα ποιων ρημάτων οι χρόνοι σας φαίνονται λάθος. Θα προτιμούσα όμως οι μετοχές να είναι ενεργητικές.


+1, αν δεν θέλουμε περίφραση: 

O Πρόεδρος της Κυβέρνησης, υπερασπίζοντας τις εθνικές μας θέσεις...
Η Κυβέρνηση, υπερασπίζοντας τα δίκαια και τα δικαιώματα της Πατρίδας μας, θα έχει την υποστήριξη όλων...

;)Όσο για τον βιαζόμενο, δεν ξέρω αν θα σκοντάψει, αλλά είμαι βέβαιος ότι θα ουρλιάξει!


----------



## Elsa (Oct 19, 2009)

nickel said:


> Είναι κάτι σαν να λες «Βιαζόμενος κάποιος, θα σκοντάψει» (αντί για «Όταν βιάζεται κάποιος, θα σκοντάψει» ή «Όποιος βιάζεται σκοντάφτει»). Υπερβάλλω λίγο, αλλά είναι μια ασυνήθιστη χρήση της μετοχής. Μέλλοντας (που δεν είναι συνηθισμένος στις μετοχές), αποθετικό ρήμα, υποκείμενο της μετοχής — όλα του γάμου δύσκολα.



Ακριβώς αυτό εννοώ, αλλά δεν τα λέω τόσο καλά...;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 19, 2009)

Νομίζω ότι πιο πολύ ενοχλεί ίσως η παρουσία του (απαραίτητου όμως) υποκειμένου μετά τη μετοχή επειδή το καθαροπρεπές (και κλισέ) «υπερασπιζόμενοι τα πάτρια εδάφη» δεν νομίζω ότι ξενίζει κανέναν μας.


----------



## NadiaF (Feb 8, 2010)

*κυβερνόν ή κυβερνών κόμμα;*

Ποιος μπορεί να μου λύσει αυτή την απορία;

Ξέρω ότι έχει επικρατήσει το «κυβερνών». Ωστόσο, επειδή οι γραμματικές γνώσεις μου είναι φτωχές, αναρωτιέμαι: εφόσον το «κόμμα» είναι ουδέτερο, το σωστό δεν πρέπει να είναι το »κυβερνόν»;

Ευχαριστώ τα μάλα για τα φώτα σας και καλή συνέχεια :)


----------



## NadiaF (Feb 8, 2010)

*Άκυρο...*

Μόλις είδα αυτό http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=1683

Ευχαριστώ, Νίκο


----------



## Zazula (Jul 18, 2010)

nickel said:


> *μεσάζων* ο *:* ο μεσάζοντας. _Nόμος για την καταπολέμηση των μεσαζόντων._ || _Έπαιξε το ρόλο μεσάζοντος για να τους συμφιλιώσει._


Παρότι το ΛΚΝ δεν λημματογραφεί άλλα γένη, χρησιμοποιείται η *μεσάζουσα* (αν και παρατηρώ ένα μπέρδεμα ανάμεσα στο _μεσαζούσης_ και το _μεσούσης_, εκτός κι αν κάνω εγώ λάθος). Άλλο ένα μπέρδεμα βλέπω εδώ στο: «Οι κυκλικοί κόμβοι έχουν τρεις κατηγορίες εξόδων. Την πρώτη έξοδο, τις μεσάζουσες εξόδους και την τελευταία έξοδο», όπου υποθέτω εννοεί «ενδιάμεσες», που όμως αποτελεί αναβίωση της ελληνιστικής σημασίας της λέξης — σημασίας η οποία πολύ αμφιβάλλω αν (πρέπει να) συνεχίζει να υπάρχει σε σύγχρονα κείμενα.

Για το *μεσάζον* διαπίστωσα πως ορισμένοι το θέλουν να είναι το έτυμον του αγγλ. _message_ (ενδεικτικά http://kopanakinews.wordpress.com/2008/10/31/περισσότερες-από-150000-αγγλικές-λέξεις-με/), πράγμα που δεν επιβεβαιώνεται από τα δικά μου λεξικά (όπου τα _message_ & _mission_ που προέρχονται από το λατ. _missus_ < λατ. _mittere_ αναφέρουν πως αυτό το τελευταίο είναι αγνώστου ετύμου), ενώ το ΕΛΝΕΓ στη λ. _μισιονάριος_ σταματά στο _missio_ και δεν λέει κάτι για τη δική του προέλευση.

Τέλος, στην ακόλουθη χρήση σε κείμενο της ΕΕ, προσωπικά θα έβαζα το ουσιαστικό _μεσάζοντας_: Εκείνο γράφει «οι υπηρεσίες που παρέχει ως μεσάζον το ίδρυμα», εγώ θα έγραφα «οι υπηρεσίες που παρέχει ως μεσάζοντας το ίδρυμα / οι υπηρεσίες που παρέχει με την ιδιότητα του μεσάζοντα το ίδρυμα». Αλλά το ίδιο θα έκανα και σε άλλα κείμενα της ΕΕ (λ.χ. σε τούτο 'δώ) όπου γράφει «οσάκις το προϊόν εξάγεται από εταιρία που ενεργεί ως απλή μεσάζουσα», αλλά εγώ θα έγραφα «κάθε φορά που το προϊόν εξάγεται από εταιρία που ενεργεί ως απλός μεσάζοντας». Σε κάτι τέτοιες περιπτώσεις μού δημιουργείται η αίσθηση ότι μάθαμε πως υπάρχουν λόγιες μετοχές (οι οποίες όντως προσφέρουν λύσεις σε περιπτώσεις όπου απαιτείται λακωνική ακριβολογία), και παρα-λογιοζόμαστε (σπέρνοντας μετοχές ακόμη κι εκεί που δεν έχουν καμία θέση).


----------



## UsualSuspect (Mar 24, 2011)

*"αιτείται εγκρίνοντες μεριμνήσετε" ή "αιτείται εγκρίνοντας μεριμνήσετε"*

Στο Πολεμικό Ναυτικό υπάρχει αυτή η στερεότυπη φράση με την οποία ο νεότερος αιτεί από τον αρχαιότερο να κάνει κάποιες ενέργειες με την προϋπόθεση, φυσικά, ότι εγκρίνει/αποδέχεται την αιτιολόγηση/μεθόδευση που έχει αναφερθεί σε προηγούμενες παραγράφους στο κείμενο... αιτείται, αν εγκρίνετε τα παραπάνω, να μεριμνήσετε για... Με τη φράση αυτή (που θεωρώ ότι είναι ένας "πλεονασμός ευγενείας" αφού το προϊστάμενο κλιμάκιο θα μεριμνήσει μόνον αφού εγκρίνει [αυτονόητο])ξεκινά η κατακλείδα πολλών εγγράφων. Πρόσφατα κάποιος με ρώτησε γιατί δεν λέμε το *εγκρίνοντας* της δημοτικής. Αν και οι δυο τύποι θεωρητικά είναι ισοδύναμοι, πιστεύω ότι το *εγκρίνοντες* είναι σωστότερο γιατί αίρει την ακόλουθη αμφισημία: 
*αιτείται εγκρίνοντας μεριμνήσετε *... εγκρίνοντας ο αιτών ή ο αποδέκτης του μηνύματος; Ποιος εγκρίνει τελικά; Αυτή η αμφισημία (εξαιτίας της «απόλυτης μετοχής») φαίνεται αν αλλάξουμε τη σειρά των λέξεων: εγκρίνοντας αιτείται μεριμνήσετε, αιτείται μεριμνήσετε εγκρίνοντας. Αν γράψουμε, όμως, *αιτείται εγκρίνοντες μεριμνήσετε *ο πληθυντικός αριθμός ευγενείας ξεκαθαρίζει ότι ο αποδέκτης είναι αυτός που εγκρίνει. 
Μήπως οι καθαρευουσιάνικες μετοχές προσφέρουν και κάτι ουσιώδες μερικές φορές; Συμφωνείτε με τα παραπάνω;


----------



## nickel (Mar 25, 2011)

Σαν σκελετός που προσπαθεί να σταθεί στα πόδια του και δεν τα καταφέρνει, είναι αυτό. Άσ' τον να πέσει κάτω να διαλυθεί, που θέλεις να τον διασώσεις! Το _αιτώ_ είναι από μόνο του ένα πρόβλημα, αφού μας έδωσε και το μεταβατικό _αιτούμαι_, αλλά εδώ είναι παθητική, με τη σημασία «υποβάλλεται αίτηση». (Καλά τα λέω;) Νομίζω ότι κοτσάρανε κι ένα _όπως_ σ' αυτό, δηλαδή «αιτείται όπως μεριμνήσετε» (ίσως κάποτε λέγανε και «μεριμνήσητε», αλλά είναι απίθανο με πόση ταχύτητα τα απέβαλα αυτά, δεν τα θυμάμαι πια). Και η μετοχή, δίπλα σ' όλο τούτο το καθαρευουσιάνικο, πρέπει να είναι καθαρεύουσα κι αυτή. Έχω λοιπόν την υποψία, την αμυδρά (ή αμυδρή), ότι θα ήταν ένας καθωσπρέπει σκελετός αν έλεγε «αιτείται όπως εγκρίνοντες μεριμνήσητε». Αν θέλουμε να το πούμε στα ελληνικά που καταλαβαίνει τώρα ο κόσμος και να μην τον τρομάζουμε με ζόμπι: «Παρακαλούμε να εγκρίνετε και να μεριμνήσετε για τη μεταφορά κ.λπ.».


----------



## Themis (Mar 25, 2011)

UsualSuspect said:


> Μήπως οι καθαρευουσιάνικες μετοχές προσφέρουν και κάτι ουσιώδες μερικές φορές;


 Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, πολύ γέλιο. Στο λέει κάποιος που θεωρεί ότι, στον γραπτό λόγο, _είναι χρήσιμα_ δύο στοιχεία της καθαρεύουσας: οι ενεργητικές μετοχές και το λελογισμένο υπερβατό. Η περίπτωση που αναφέρεις είναι βέβαια τηλεγράφημα, αλλά, αν το καλοεξετάσουμε, εδώ το "εγκρίνοντας" δεν είναι δημοτική αλλά καθαρεύουσα. Δημοτική ούτως ή άλλως δεν μπορεί να νοηθεί σε αυτό το καραβανάδικα καθαρευουσιάνικο τηλεγράφημα. Ας δεχτούμε όμως ότι προσπαθούμε να δώσουμε μια τηλεγραφική μεν, σωστή δε καθαρεύουσα. Πώς συντάσσεται το αιτούμαι; Πρωτίστως με αιτιατική (αιτούμαι τινά τι), σπανιότερα με δοτική (αιτούμαι τινί). Άρα: ζητάει από εσάς = αιτείται υμάς. Ζητάει από εσάς, εγκρίνοντάς το (το αίτημα), ... = αιτείται υμάς, εγκρίνοντας, ... Ακολουθεί βέβαια υποτακτική. Οπότε: αιτείται υμάς, εγκρίνοντας, όπως μεριμνήσητε. Και εντελώς τηλεγραφιστί: αιτείται εγκρίνοντας μεριμνήσητε. Μετοχή απόλυτη; Δεν γλυτώνουμε την αιτιατική, έχουμε ακριβώς το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα. Η λιγότερο συνηθισμένη σύνταξη με δοτική; Αιτείται εγκρίνουσι μεριμνήσητε (ναι, εγκρίνουσι: έτσι είναι η δοτική πληθυντικού του "εγκρίνων", πώς να το κάνουμε; ).

Νομίζω λοιπόν ότι οι ενεργητικές μετοχές είναι χρήσιμες στον γραπτό λόγο (σε λογική χρήση και αναλόγως ύφους βέβαια), αλλά αμφιβάλλω αν θα αντέξουν τον θανάσιμο κίνδυνο που αντιπροσωπεύουν οι περισσότεροι φίλοι τους.


----------



## UsualSuspect (Mar 25, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τον χρόνο σας!!! Μου βάλατε όμως δύσκολα τώρα...άντε να εξηγήσω στο "σύστημα"!!!;) Ο nickel ανέφερε το *μεριμνήσητε*. Αν δεν με απατά η μνήμη μου το έχω δει παλιότερα γραμμένο έτσι. Θα μείνω προς το παρόν στην έκδοση nickel: *αιτείται εγκρίνοντες μεριμνήσητε*. Θα έχω υπόψη μου, όμως, και τα σχόλια του Θέμη.


----------



## nickel (Mar 25, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Η έκδοση nickel έχει κι ένα _όπως_. Ο nickel δεν το καταλαβαίνει χωρίς _όπως_ γιατί φεύγει από την καθαρεύουσα (που όλο και κάτι έχει αφήσει μέσα μας) και πάει στα αρχαία (που δεν άφησαν τίποτα το σίγουρο).


----------



## UsualSuspect (Mar 25, 2011)

Έχεις δίκιο... στα (ασύρματα) σήματα (όχι στα έγγραφα δηλαδή) τα άρθρα και άλλα ψιλά παραλείπονται χάριν συντομίας. Το *όπως*, όμως, πρέπει να παραμένει στο εν λόγω απολίθωμα.


----------



## nickel (Apr 29, 2011)

Σπαρταριστό για τις μετοχές, από το σημερινό κομμάτι του Μπουκάλα:

Έτυχε να κάνω τη θητεία μου μόλις εισαγόταν το μονοτονικό. Από φόβο μην τους ξεφύγει καμιά περισπωμένη ή δασεία και οι του ΠΑΣΟΚ τους κυνηγήσουν σαν αντιδραστικούς, οι αξιωματικοί έβρισκαν τίποτα γραμματιζούμενους, τους έδιναν τις επίσημες αναφορές τους κι αυτοί με το διορθωτικό αντί όπλου έσβηναν τα πνεύματα του πονηρού. Ένα από τα έγγραφα που μου είχαν δώσει προς διόρθωση επιγραφόταν «Κατάλογος συγκεντρωθέντων ταυτοτήτων». Τυπολάτρης εγώ, ανέφερα ευπειθώς στον συνταγματάρχη ότι η ταυτότητα είναι γένους θηλυκού, άρα πρέπει να γράψουμε «συγκεντρωθεισών». «Τι ’ναι αυτά που λες», άστραψε και βρόντηξε. «Εμείς στο ΓΕΣ το ’χουμε έτσι δεκαετίες τώρα, δεν θα μας τα χαλάσουν όλα οι κομμουνιστές».


----------



## nickel (Aug 21, 2012)

Στο νήμα με τίτλο «του πτωχεύσαντα και του παραιτηθέντα» καταπιάστηκα με τη γενική πτώση αυτών των μετοχών που καλώς ή κακώς απορρίπτουν το λόγιο -_ος_ (του πτωχεύσαντος, του παραιτηθέντος) και θα πρέπει για κάποιο διάστημα να αντιμετωπίσουν τη χλεύη των καθαρολόγων μέχρι να δουν προκοπή και να βρουν θέση κι αυτές στις γραμματικές.


Ένα φαινόμενο που δεν το έχω μελετήσει καθόλου και που δεν ξέρω και πού να πάω να διαβάσω, να μην κάθομαι να ψάχνω μόνος μου, είναι *οι μετοχές παθητικού ενεστώτα και παρακειμένου*, όπως *επαναλαμβανόμενος* και *επανειλημμένος*. Συνήθως είναι επιθετοποιημένες, σπάνια κανονικές. Μπορεί να υπάρχει σε χρήση μόνο μετοχή του ενεστώτα (π.χ. _οφειλόμενα ποσά_) ή μόνο του παρακειμένου (π.χ. _προσεγμένη δουλειά_). Και υπάρχει και θέμα μεταφραστικό από τα αγγλικά. Οι Αγγλοσάξονες έχουν μία μόνο επιθετική παθητική μετοχή, π.χ. _condensed_ (σε ρόλο επιρρηματικής μετοχής έχουν απ' όλα: _being condensed, having been condensed_). Συνήθως έχει τη σημασία της μετοχής παρακειμένου, αλλά ας πάρουμε την περίπτωση του _oppressed_. Τι είναι οι _oppressed people_; Καταπιεσμένοι ή καταπιεζόμενοι; Καταδυναστευμένοι ή καταδυναστευόμενοι; Εγώ πιστεύω ότι είναι το δεύτερο, καταδυναστευόμενοι.

Όλα αυτά επειδή διάβασα σε άρθρο του Στάμου Ζούλα στην κυριακάτικη Καθημερινή τρεις φορές τη μετοχή *δυναστευμένων* (των πάσης μορφής «δυναστευμένων», την περιπτωσιακή απογοήτευση και οργή των δυναστευμένων, τη μεγάλη μάζα των «δυναστευμένων» συμπολιτών) και μου έπεσε βαρύ δίπλα στις άλλες μετοχές: ένα νέο δανειοδοτούμενο ευδαιμονισμό, η ΔΕΚΟκρατούμενη ΓΣΕΕ, της στρατιάς των «θιγομένων» των ΔΕΚΟ, η διατήρηση αυτών των «κεκτημένων».

Θα ψάξω να δω τι λέει ο Μπαμπινιώτης ή άλλοι για τις παθητικές μετοχές, αλλά έχει ενδιαφέρον αυτό το φαινόμενο, που κάποια ρήματα έχουν μόνο τη μια ή την άλλη μετοχή, και που δεν έχουμε πρόβλημα να χρησιμοποιούμε τη μετοχή παρακειμένου με σημασία ενεστώτα. Ή έχουμε αν το καταλάβουμε;


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 21, 2012)

Οι μετοχές παθητικού ενεστώτα είναι ψιλοσπάνιες. Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι συχνό το "καταπιεζόμενοι" και, εν πάση περιπτώσει, δεν έχει καμμιά τρελή διαφορά από το "καταπιεσμένοι". Η καταπίεση δεν είναι κάτι που έρχεται και φεύγει, σαν επούλωση πληγής. Αν είσαι καταπιεσμένος, σημαίνει ότι είσαι σε κατάσταση καταπίεσης. Αν ελευθερωθείς από την καταπίεση, παύεις να είσαι καταπιεσμένος. Μπορούμε να το δούμε και με το απλό "πιεσμένος". Ένα κουμπί που είναι πιεσμένο, συνεχίζει να είναι πιεσμένο μέχρι να το ελευθερώσουμε. Τουλάχιστον αυτό αντιλαμβάνομαι εγώ.


----------



## nickel (Aug 21, 2012)

Μόνο που είναι διαφορετικό το «καταπιέζουν / καταδυναστεύουν το λαό» (συνέχεια) (που δεν είναι «καταπίεσαν το λαό») από το «κάποιος πίεσε το κουμπί».


----------



## sarant (Aug 21, 2012)

Βάλε στις μετοχές αυτές και τη "λαθεμένη" "εκμεταλλευόμενοι" που χρησιμοποιείται μόνο αυτή και όχι η "εκμεταλλευμένοι" (σε αντιστοιχία με το exploited), σε ζευγάρια όπως "εκμεταλλευτές και εκμεταλλευόμενοι". Και βέβαια, άλλο είναι η δοκιμαζόμενη μεσαία τάξη και άλλο η δοκιμασμένη συνταγή παραπλάνησης των ψηφοφόρων.


----------



## nickel (Oct 9, 2013)

Διάβασα σε σχέση με μια εκδήλωση:
«οι *συμμετάσχοντες θα έχουν την ευκαιρία να...»

Μπορεί στο διαδίκτυο να υπάρχουν πολλά *συμμετάσχοντες αλλά στη γραμματική δεν υπάρχει τύπος με αυτό τον τονισμό. Έχει τα προβληματάκια του το ρήμα στη δημοτική: από τον λόγιο αόριστο μπορεί να δούμε το τρίτο ενικό πρόσωπο, _συμμετέσχε_, αλλά συνήθως χρησιμοποιούμε, όπως και στο ρήμα _έχω_, τον παρατατικό: _συμμετείχα / συμμετείχε_.

Ο λόγιος αόριστος φτιάχνει μετοχή _*ο συμμετασχών, οι συμμετασχόντες*_. Κι αυτό είναι μόνο αόριστος (ο μέλλων της αρχαίας είναι _οι συμμεθέξοντες_). Σε διατυπώσεις σαν την παραπάνω λέμε:

*«οι συμμετέχοντες θα έχουν την ευκαιρία να...»*



Για μετοχές σαν τους _συμμετέχοντες_:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?1683-Οι-μετοχές&p=42904&viewfull=1#post42904

Στο ΛΚΝ:
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/search.html?lq=συμμετέχω%&dq=


----------



## why (Aug 11, 2014)

Γιατί είναι για παράδειγμα: κυβερνών, κυβερνώσα, κυβερνών
και κρατών, κρατούσα, κρατούν και όχι κρατώσα, κρατών (αν και μόνο που το ακούμε δεν παλεύεται με τίποτα )
Επίσης, βάσει του η επείγουσα, της επειγούσης, κλίνεται και το η ισχύουσα, της ισχυούσης;
Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## nickel (Aug 11, 2014)

Καλημέρα

Για τη δημιουργία των λόγιων μετοχών έχει σημασία αν το θέμα του αρχαίου ρήματος λήγει σε α, ε ή ο. Είναι ρήμα σε -άω, -έω ή -όω; Στη γραμματική της αρχαίας είχαμε τα παραδείγματα με τα ρήματα _τιμάω_, _ποιέω_ και _δηλόω_, και μας έδιναν μετοχές:
τιμών, τιμώσα, τιμών
ποιών, ποιούσα, ποιούν
δουλών, δουλούσα, δουλούν

Το _ζω_ (_ζήω_) είχε ζων, ζώσα, ζων
Και βέβαια παίρνανε περισπωμένες.

Πας εδώ:
http://www.lexigram.gr/lex/newg/#Hist1
και μπορείς να βρίσκεις λόγιες μετοχές των ρημάτων της ΝΕ.
Αλλιώς, εδώ 
http://www.lexigram.gr/lex/arch/#Hist0
βρίσκεις την κλίση των αρχαίων.

Στα παραδείγματά σου: το _κυβερνώ_ ήταν _κυβερνάω_, αλλά το σημερινό _κρατάω-κρατώ_ ήταν _κρατέω_, γι' αυτό και _οι κρατούντες_.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 7, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Ένα ρήμα που, αν υπήρχε σχετικό χρηματιστήριο, η μετοχή του δεν θα 'πεφτε ποτέ, είναι το *μεσώ (-όω)*.  Ακόμη και επί Δημητράκου, στο σχετικό λήμμα γίνεται αναφορά κατεξοχήν στη μετοχή τού ενεστώτα. Η εν λόγω μετοχή ζει και βασιλεύει, στη γενική πτώση, ακολουθούμενη από δεύτερη γενική, δημιουργώντας ένα σαγηνευτικότατο μίγμα λογιοτατισμού στο οποίο δεν μπορεί να αντισταθεί κανείς νεοκαθαρολόγος: http://www.google.com/search?q=μεσο...-us&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&startIndex=&startPage=1. Χρυσούν βραβείο θα μου επιτρέψετε να απονείμω στην ακόλουθη είδηση σχετικά με ερώτηση της Ά. Γκερέκου: Κλειστό το Γραφείο Πληροφόρησης του ΕΟΤ στην Κέρκυρα, *μεσούσης της τουριστικής σεζόν*.


Πολλά τα ευρήματα για "μεσούσης της σεζόν", κι ακούγεται πολύ συχνά και σε αθλητικές εκπομπές. Με την ευκαιρία, από το ΧΛΝΓ:
*μεσούντος *μτχ., μεσούσης |γεν. της μτχ. ενεστ. του ρ. μεσώ| (λόγ.): (+ γεν.) στο μέσο ενός χρονικού διατήματος, μιας κατάστασης, μιας διαδικασίας, ενός γεγονότος: μεσούντος του αγώνα ... Μεσούσης της δίκης / προεκλογικής περιόδου ...​


----------



## Zazula (Apr 21, 2015)

Η Λεξιλογία είναι το μόνο μέρος στην Ελλάδα σήμερα που οι μετοχές πάνε καλά: 


Zazula said:


> Με αφορμή το σημερινό άρθρο του Μανδραβέλη (που το έχει σωστά):
> *ο κινών, η κινούσα, το κινούν*


----------

